# Bully gets what he deserves



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 21, 2011)

fat kid got suspended for 4 days. Seriously wtf. 






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 21, 2011)

How do we know the little guy wasn't just sticking up for himself for the first time? Why is everyone assuming he's the one who started all this, maybe this was just the first time he fought back.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 21, 2011)

Hahaha little mouthy bitch got fucked up! I love how hes doin the stanky leg after hahaha!


----------



## Imosted (Mar 21, 2011)

PainandGain said:


> How do we know the little guy wasn't just sticking up for himself for the first time? Why is everyone assuming he's the one who started all this, maybe this was just the first time he fought back.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/124469-when-bullying-goes-wrong.html

read this and you will understand it


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 21, 2011)

Imosted said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/124469-when-bullying-goes-wrong.html
> 
> read this and you will understand it



Ah I see. Thanks.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Mar 21, 2011)

PainandGain said:


> How do we know the little guy wasn't just sticking up for himself for the first time? Why is everyone assuming he's the one who started all this, maybe this was just the first time he fought back.



Don't be an idiot. The kid hit the fat kid a couple of times before he did anything.

That was awesome, and I approve.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 21, 2011)

I am happy there isn't someone talking bad about this too loudly, and to the school for giving him 4 days suspension, suspend your staff for allowing this to go on so blatantly in the first place.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 21, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I am happy there isn't someone talking bad about this too loudly, and to the school for giving him 4 days suspension, suspend your staff for allowing this to go on so blatantly in the first place.



Yeah, I know. There are how many teachers compared to how many students in a school? Teachers should be watching them at all times of the day because it's not only their job to educate them, it's their gawd damn job to baby sit them all at all time of the day too. I blame the teachers.


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 21, 2011)

Bwaaahaha...good for Casey...that was great!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 21, 2011)

Shame that anyone gets teased. Seems Casey has a level head on his shoulders. Glad the skinny kid didn't get his _head _smashed on that ledge versus his ankle/calf.

Sad situation all around. 

And, unfortunately, this won't end bullying. They might leave Casey alone now, but they'll probably just move on to the next "victim" or easy target. 

Rather than Casey having to finally _snap _there should be a system in place to monitor/prevent these occurrences.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 22, 2011)

That kid obviously doesn't know the first rule of bullying and that's don't punch someone that's older and twice as big as you. What a poor choice of a target haha. The bully's mother wants Casey to apologize because the video got on the internet and embarrassed her son...


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 22, 2011)

Thats some wwe shit right there. Mini bigshow


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2011)

So many of you talk about bullying in school as if it's a bad thing.

Bullying is how the world works. It happens in school, in family amongst siblings, amongst older friends, at work, and in adult relationships. It varies in intensity from pushing to get your way to physical confrontation.

The real problem is the "no bully" shit that adults are foisting on children these days. It teaches them how *not* to cope with the intimidation of others.

Look at Casey. He stood up for himself. And he's been told by those he looks up to that he did the right thing to stand up for himself. How do you think he'll react the next time someone in school tries to bully him? Or later in his life while he's at work and a co-worker tries to bully him into taking on work that isn't his responsibility?

The alternative? That he was in a "no bully" school where he pissed himself and ran to the nearest teacher to "save" him. What would that teach him? To run to some else, cry, and hope you get what you want?

The idea that no one should ever be offended or have to stand up for themselves is pure bullshit.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 22, 2011)

DOMS said:


> So many of you talk about bullying in school as if it's a bad thing.
> 
> Bullying is how the world works. It happens in school, in family amongst siblings, amongst older friends, at work, and in adult relationships. It varies in intensity from pushing to get your way to physical confrontation.
> 
> ...



Amen


----------



## fufu (Mar 22, 2011)

DOMS said:


> So many of you talk about bullying in school as if it's a bad thing.
> 
> Bullying is how the world works. It happens in school, in family amongst siblings, amongst older friends, at work, and in adult relationships. It varies in intensity from pushing to get your way to physical confrontation.
> 
> ...



Agreed. Initiation and rites of passage are inherent in our collective human psyche. Bullying is part of that in my opinion. Life comes with challenges, if they are faced and overcome you develop and become stronger. We only get better with challenge. Not only is getting rid of bullying impossible, short of impeding basic freedom, it is also foolish because how will strong people come of age if there is nothing for them to resist against. 

Bully-free, judgment-free, "life is fair", these are all Utopian delusions that will never come to be on our earth. You can strive for fair life, fair judgment and pacifism, but there is no peace without war. I think it is good to strive for these positive things, but there are parts of life that should be accepted. Bullying is one of those.


----------



## Testoman98 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thats awesome! I heard about this on the radio today at work. I agree with you guys, but whats really wrong is this "everyones a winner" society these kids are growing up in. Getting trophies for coming in last place, or not keeping up with wins or loses. Then they get made fun of or have adversity in their lives and they want to go off and kill themselves or someone else. Plain and simple these kids need to learn how to lose. I've lost many times in my life, but if you bounce back and adjust, thats what'll get you through and make you a better person.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 22, 2011)

YouTube Video












D-Latsky said:


> Hahaha little mouthy bitch got fucked up! I love how hes doin the stanky leg after hahaha!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 22, 2011)

Why is bullying such a hot topic now?  Shit remember that movie 'Pay It Forward' where the kid gets stabbed when he goes to help the little kid from the bullies, or after Columbine we've had a lot of tragic incidents that have compounded in our minds, kids aren't the same anymore, maybe it's too much violence on tv and video games not enough love scenes, I remember as a kid my ultra-conservative step-mom would make us cover our eyes during "mushy, ewww" parts of movies, yet I could watch Rambo, Predator, Terminator eyes wide open....








YouTube Video


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 24, 2011)

good shit......i dont see what the prob is? growing up that scrawny kid could NEVER be a bully lol. good for the dip shit.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 24, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Why is bullying such a hot topic now?  Shit remember that movie 'Pay It Forward' where the kid gets stabbed when he goes to help the little kid from the bullies, or after Columbine we've had a lot of tragic incidents that have compounded in our minds, kids aren't the same anymore, maybe it's too much violence on tv and video games not enough love scenes, I remember as a kid my ultra-conservative step-mom would make us cover our eyes during "mushy, ewww" parts of movies, yet I could watch Rambo, Predator, Terminator eyes wide open....



Why shouldn't it be a hot topic?  This is something people should have been talking about for a while.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 24, 2011)

DOMS said:


> So many of you talk about bullying in school as if it's a bad thing.
> 
> Bullying is how the world works. It happens in school, in family amongst siblings, amongst older friends, at work, and in adult relationships. It varies in intensity from pushing to get your way to physical confrontation.
> 
> ...



I'm going to take the opposite stance here.  You have to do something at times.  The other side of the coin here is that you cannot let these kids learn that it's right to shit on other people and disrespect them.  That's how you get places like the inner city.

What Casey did was right and kudos to him for it, but that shouldn't be the first course of action you need to take.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 25, 2011)

danzik17 said:


> What Casey did was right and kudos to him for it, but that shouldn't be the first course of action you need to take.



Agreed.


----------



## BlueLineFish (Mar 25, 2011)

This bullying stuff is all horseshit.  Teach your kid to stand up for themselves.  Stop babying them and handling every situation for them.  We are getting soft and its all because people baby their kids.  When I was young, I am only 31, if somebody started shit with you and you handled it after school.  Usually after that happened it was all cool with the person that had a problem with you.  Stand up for yourself.  I agree that fighting isn't the first answer.  But if avoidance and discussion don't work then an old school ass kicking usually will usually get one's point across.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2011)

fufu said:


> Agreed. Initiation and rites of passage are inherent in our collective human psyche. Bullying is part of that in my opinion. Life comes with challenges, if they are faced and overcome you develop and become stronger. We only get better with challenge. Not only is getting rid of bullying impossible, short of impeding basic freedom, it is also foolish because how will strong people come of age if there is nothing for them to resist against.
> 
> Bully-free, judgment-free, "life is fair", these are all Utopian delusions that will never come to be on our earth. You can strive for fair life, fair judgment and pacifism, but there is no peace without war. I think it is good to strive for these positive things, but there are parts of life that should be accepted. Bullying is one of those.



I don't remember where I heard this, but it's so very true: Without resistance, there is no growth.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2011)

danzik17 said:


> I'm going to take the opposite stance here.  You have to do something at times.  The other side of the coin here is that you cannot let these kids learn that it's right to shit on other people and disrespect them.  That's how you get places like the inner city.
> 
> What Casey did was right and kudos to him for it, but that shouldn't be the first course of action you need to take.



Doing "something" is not what "bully free zones" are about. They're about always running to the teachers and severely punishing kids for something that comes naturally.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 25, 2011)

That little kid with the look at me daddy complex got what he deserved, the hulk smash. Every bully sooner or later gets his one way or the other, that is the way of the world!


----------



## 999 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kids are stupid as fuck these days.

Bullying use to mean something back in my childhood.


----------



## tinyfighter (Mar 26, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> good shit......i dont see what the prob is? growing up that scrawny kid could NEVER be a bully lol. good for the dip shit.


 

alot of bullying is mental bullying so size is irrelevant in my opinion,even physical bullying size is no big deal unless were were talking skilled fighters (neither of these have a clue)
   if the smaller kid knew the basics of boxing there's a good chance a simple combo would have knocked the fat kid out.it doesn't matter how big any one is we all have a chin,a temple,a groin,a throat,kidneys,solaplex which are all very vulnerable target


----------

